# I saw the "other side"....



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

One of our buds is an electrical contractor, we do his backhoe and tractor work. Warren Buffet's son bought a ranch right on the AZ/MEX border and Ken had some work there. WOW, all new steel buildings to cover all new tractors, a track hoe, loader and so on. New guest house building etc... Having Unlimited funding sure looks fun!

* note: also all new "KEEP OUT" signs on ground I used to quail hunt.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

His choices (or ranch manager): Loader- Komatsu, BIG track hoe -Komatsu, one new 5085M, another small JD track hoe, a small utility Deere, two diesel Gators, two Ford 4x4 F150's (Not Raptors--my choice)


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

azmike said:


> His choices (or ranch manager): Loader- Komatsu, BIG track hoe -Komatsu, one new 5085M, another small JD track hoe, a small utility Deere, two diesel Gators, two Ford 4x4 F150's (Not Raptors--my choice)


Sounds like they're gearing up to build a MX track.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> Sounds like they're gearing up to build a MX track.


Or maybe little Warren is going to help work on Trump's wall. Shouldn't be long now. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You can bet he's got the inside scoop.....perhaps that's his training grounds for his operators 

Speaking of lifestyles of the rich and famous....spoke with a friend the other day that went to the Rose Bowl when Georgia played there this year. They stayed for a week and wore out their welcome....but during that time, they went to Venice Beach, Manhattan, and others and it was amazing how many homes there were and the asking prices of the real estate.......yacht clubs with thousands upon thousands of big sailboats, as far as you could see....just unbelievable wealth. But amongst it all, at every corner were homeless people....hundreds of them. He said he went to the grocery store and the cart has a device that stops the wheels when it leaves the store....you have to take the groceries out with you, can't keep carts because the homeless want/need them. Just to give you and idea, a 100' X 100' lot was selling for 5mil  a 1700 sq ft home was 23mil   who the hell makes that kind of money? evidentially a lot of them....the homes we lined up for miles along the shoreline. One funny pic he showed me was a area along where Baywatch? Was filmed...I have no idea....but amongst all the super high price beach front property was a building that was a old Seed and Feed store, had a sign in the window advertising chicken feed


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> You can bet he's got the inside scoop.....perhaps that's his training grounds for his operators
> 
> Speaking of lifestyles of the rich and famous....spoke with a friend the other day that went to the Rose Bowl when Georgia played there this year. They stayed for a week and wore out their welcome....but during that time, they went to Venice Beach, Manhattan, and others and it was amazing how many homes there were and the asking prices of the real estate.......yacht clubs with thousands upon thousands of big sailboats, as far as you could see....just unbelievable wealth. But amongst it all, at every corner were homeless people....hundreds of them. He said he went to the grocery store and the cart has a device that stops the wheels when it leaves the store....you have to take the groceries out with you, can't keep carts because the homeless want/need them. Just to give you and idea, a 100' X 100' lot was selling for 5mil  a 1700 sq ft home was 23mil   who the hell makes that kind of money? evidentially a lot of them....the homes we lined up for miles along the shoreline. One funny pic he showed me was a area along where Baywatch? Was filmed...I have no idea....but amongst all the super high price beach front property was a building that was a old Seed and Feed store, had a sign in the window advertising chicken feed


My dad sold some water rights that we never used back in 2003. Was a good chunk of money. But compared to what some people make every year it was just a drop in the bucket. A small drop. Especially in these places you describe. I read about people like hedge fund managers making $45 million a year it just blows my mind. Sometimes I read about the big real estate sales and how much one agent can make on one of them on one sale I would be done being an agent forever.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Most of those folks are so consumed with "money and possessions" that they have lost their souls. More, more, more. I am content to watch sunrises and sunsets, get dirt under my nails, wad up a little hay, tell my grandson how much I love him, and help folks when I can. Yep, I am like most here on haytalk.....my kind of people.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Vol said:


> Most of those folks are so consumed with "money and possessions" that they have lost their souls. More, more, more. I am content to watch sunrises and sunsets, get dirt under my nails, wad up a little hay, tell my grandson how much I love him, and help folks when I can. Yep, I am like most here on haytalk.....my kind of people.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Amen and Amen


----------

